# Fantasy Basketball



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Just a heads up, it's not open yet, but when it comes out, who would be interested in playing? Post if you would be interested, and hopefully, we can get mostly guys from this forum to join. I think we've tried this in the past, but never got enough guys, but i think our forum has grown in the past year, so who would be interested?

It'd be head to head, hopefully get 12 teams. 

PG, SG, G, PF, SF, F, C, C would be positions unless we decide else, but that's how all my leagues usually look.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm definitely there. Yahoo I imagine?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Yeah yahoo. 

Awsome.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'll join.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah, i'd be interested, not really sure how you do it over yahoo though. I'm in a local fantasy football league here. Always thought a basketball one would be fun.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll join.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I'd be interested in playing, if you will find enough players I have no problem steping aside, but if not I would like to join (I hope PacersguyUSA will join also :makeadeal ).


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Ill play, just let me know when


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Ill play, just let me know when


I think it'd help your chances of getting in if you'd post a little more around the Pacers forum. :wink:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I love the Pacers


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Count me in, also Charlotte ________ I'm from Charlotte, althouhg I am a Pacer fan I love the Bobcats too, especially since they picked up 2 of my Tar Heels .


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll be up for it!


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

I'll join :wink:

I'm back.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'm in, keep me posted of the details.......





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Awsome. We should have a pretty solid league. I'll give everyone the info once Yahoo fantasy leagues open, which should be this or next week, but who knows.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I want to join too and I think the more people are in, the better, as long as they're all active. I don't want to be in a league where two-thirds of the people don't make any transactions after the first two weeks.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Count me in . I enjoy how Yahoo has it set up, it's great.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

How many are you at? I'm in if you need another.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> I want to join too and I think the more people are in, the better, as long as they're all active. I don't want to be in a league where two-thirds of the people don't make any transactions after the first two weeks.


Good point! But this is reasone why it was good idea to recruit pacers fans from on board. I personally would take it seriously. I like winning... And I hope that all participants actually know most of players and their stats and draft wisely. And after that actually play.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

RP McMurphy said:


> I want to join too and I think the more people are in, the better, as long as they're all active. I don't want to be in a league where two-thirds of the people don't make any transactions after the first two weeks.


I totally see what you're saying.

That's why i came out and asked the question first, and hopefully the committed people will respond and hopefully most post on the Pacers forum, and when the league opens, i will PM the ones interested by PM, so that we know who is in. I can't promice you if anyone will quit after 2 weeks though, i hope they don't, but, it's impossible to tell, because we don't know anyones personal life so who knows. Either way it should be fun.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

jreywind said:


> How many are you at? I'm in if you need another.


We have 11 right now. I could make it a 14 team league if need be.

Teams Confirmed:
-MillerTime
-StephanJackson
-Pacers Fan
-Rock747
-Larry Legend
-Charlotte
-Banjoriddim 
-big Pacer 20
-Jermaine7Fan
-PacerHolic
-Pacer Fan 23

-Jones2011 - I don't know about, he only has like 50posts and i havn't seen him on these boards, besides the one time he posted in this thread.

If we want to make it a 12 team, All-Pacers fans, then Charlotte and Ban would be the only ones out of the group who are not Indiana fans, but i have no problem with them staying and extending the league to 14....?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> -Jones2011 - I don't know about, he only has like 50posts and i havn't seen him on these boards, besides the one time he posted in this thread.


He goes to my school. If he's not active, then I'll just find him and remind him.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Ok, PMing the info was a bad idea. It takes way too long. I guess i can only send 1 PM every 60seconds.......... and clicking back and forth to see who is in. I will just post the info here, and if someone who is not sopposed to be in joins, i will boot them. lol, so if you use a different name then you're user name, post it either here or in the league page.

ID: 1271
Password: reggie

http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba

Right now it's a 12 team league, if you guys want me to change to 14 let me know.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> He goes to my school. If he's not active, then I'll just find him and remind him.


kk then he's in.

Sorry, i missed a few months on these forums so i just wasn't sure. Just trying to have a competitive league that's all.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> Ok, PMing the info was a bad idea. It takes way too long. I guess i can only send 1 PM every 60seconds.......... and clicking back and forth to see who is in.


Can't you mass PM it?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Can't you mass PM it?



only 5 at a time.... but its easier this way. the info is on the board....


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Alright, I'm all signed up. And I like that draft date and time, works for me thank god, because I have a pretty crazy schedule.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm in. My team name is Wildcats.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I signed up and my team name is Banjoriddim's team.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

StephenJackson said:


> Alright, I'm all signed up. And I like that draft date and time, works for me thank god, because I have a pretty crazy schedule.


Glad the time works. I just picked a random night when i know i had off, so i hope its good with the rest of the league. If not, post here....

If we can't get a set date, what we actually could do is, do a draft on these boards. lol It'd take a few days to complete but better then people missing the draft. But i hope everyone can make the live draft or pre-rank.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I signed up. Team name = The Fat Nips


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Already signed my team The Paterson "Dreamers".....

Yo Miller T. I tried to look for it but I couldn't find the date and time of the draft can you please let me know....

Thanx......





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Already signed my team The Paterson "Dreamers".....
> 
> Yo Miller T. I tried to look for it but I couldn't find the date and time of the draft can you please let me know....
> 
> Thanx......





> Your live online draft is set for Thu Oct 13 7:45pm EST


Also, my team name is Pacers.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Thanx Pacers Fan, I guess it's the Dreamers vs Pacers week 1, good luck......




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I signed up too (team name: Fox Force Five) but then I noticed I'm not on MillerTime's "confirmed" list and I can unregister if you need me too.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

RP McMurphy said:


> I signed up too (team name: Fox Force Five) but then I noticed I'm not on MillerTime's "confirmed" list and I can unregister if you need me too.


No no you're good.

You were still questioning if the league was going to be competitive or not when i posted it. But i definetly wish for you to stay.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm in... I didn't notice when the draft is going to be... could someone tell me?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> I'm in... I didn't notice when the draft is going to be... could someone tell me?


Damn! Pay some attention (read the THREAD) or learn how to navigate in yahoo sports. 

Ok, sorry for beeing rude just you asked wierd question.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> Damn! Pay some attention (read the THREAD) or learn how to navigate in yahoo sports.
> 
> Ok, sorry for beeing rude just you asked wierd question.


I was just being lazy and didn't want to look into it right now... 

it's all good...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Those who havn't signed up yet, go ahead and sign up!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Bump. Some people have yet to sign up still.......... so theres still empty spots for those Indy fans who are interested.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I'm in. username: jreywind let me know if you want me to drop.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

jreywind said:


> I'm in. username: jreywind let me know if you want me to drop.


bump

Nope you're good.

We need 1 more player............ Draft is October 13th 8:45ET.

Teams:

Fox Force Five
jermaine7fan 
jreywind 
Down2Brawl 
The Dreamers 
The Fat Nips 
StephenJackson 
Pacers 
Wildcats 
Banjoriddim's team 
MillerTime


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Edit* Nevermind that i am retarted.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Bump. Draft is next Thursday, which is just a little over 5 days away! And we still need one more player.........


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm bumping this again because the draft is tomorrow evening. We still only have 11 people registered, but I'm afraid not all of them are even going to show up tomorrow. Should we kick someone out if they don't make it to the draft, or just postpone it, or what?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> I'm bumping this again because the draft is tomorrow evening. We still only have 11 people registered, but I'm afraid not all of them are even going to show up tomorrow. Should we kick someone out if they don't make it to the draft, or just postpone it, or what?


I have no idea but I am still in.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> I'm bumping this again because the draft is tomorrow evening. We still only have 11 people registered, but I'm afraid not all of them are even going to show up tomorrow. Should we kick someone out if they don't make it to the draft, or just postpone it, or what?



And like everyone else here, I HATE IT when people sign up for fantasy bball and don's show up for the draft. SO PLEASE, if you signed up, show up.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

We need ONE MORE person!!! Draft is only a few hours away (6 to be exact).


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> And like everyone else here, I HATE IT when people sign up for fantasy bball and don's show up for the draft. SO PLEASE, if you signed up, show up.


I really hope I don't have a brain fart later and space on this... at least it will be during the Pacer game... so hopefully... my eye will be on the prize...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

League is full.

I got a guy from bbb.net

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=207145


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

****, it looks like my school's firewall will not let me do the draft. This is a joke. I've tried many different labs, nothing's working. When I enter the draft, I just get the no image red X in the spot of where the live draft should be. Any last minute ideas?


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> ****, it looks like my school's firewall will not let me do the draft. This is a joke. I've tried many different labs, nothing's working. When I enter the draft, I just get the no image red X in the spot of where the live draft should be. Any last minute ideas?


If you have yahoo IM i can do your draft for you... as you instruct me... I will help ya... that is what me and my buddy had to do... when my computer was screwing up...


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

9 min. till!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> If you have yahoo IM i can do your draft for you... as you instruct me... I will help ya... that is what me and my buddy had to do... when my computer was screwing up...



Thanks man, that means a lot to me that you would do that. THANKFULLY the LAST comp lab I went to is working...the computer science lab, I figured they'd have the best machines/java installed. Thank god...I'm ready...let's go!! 10 minutes!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Thanks man, that means a lot to me that you would do that. THANKFULLY the LAST comp lab I went to is working...the computer science lab, I figured they'd have the best machines/java installed. Thank god...I'm ready...let's go!! 10 minutes!!



I know the comp. picked my team, but I'm definetly gonna stay active with my team the "Dreamers"...
Sorry for forgetting about the draft, and it won't happen again....



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I know the comp. picked my team, but I'm definetly gonna stay active with my team the "Dreamers"...
> Sorry for forgetting about the draft, and it won't happen again....
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, too bad your first pick was Amare man.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

rock747 said:


> Yeah, too bad your first pick was Amare man.




I can't believe that, but he'll be back strong, so I'm not worried that much...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I like my team alot. I have alot of trade bait too, if all works out well.

PG's: Wade, Ridnour, Felton
SG's: Howard, Jackson, McCants, JRSmith
C: Okafor, Dampier
SF: Stojakovic, Williams
PF: Thomas, JoshSmith


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> PG's: Wade, Ridnour, Felton
> SG's: Howard, Jackson, McCants, JRSmith
> C: Okafor, Dampier
> SF: Stojakovic, Williams
> PF: Thomas, JoshSmith



Definetly a nice squad, can't never go wrong with D-Wade....



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

this league is over already. i got kobe :biggrin: , and on an even better note that that, i drafted 0 pacers.
LETS GO


----------

